# Proper time to use a butterfly key?



## RyRat (Apr 2, 2014)

I am working on a few live edge coffee tables and was wondering when is the proper time to use a butterfly key? I have some minor checking, see photo, and some splits straight through. None of them are more than 1/16 of an inch wide. I sometimes see work with half a dozen butterfly keys within a foot of each other. This looks like too much to me. How little can I get away with?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

For those in the photo I'd probably just fill them with epoxy. For ones going straight through, use butterflys.


----------



## giser3546 (May 15, 2014)

I don't think the issue in the picture would require butterfly keys, unless the wood is still fairly green and you're expecting significant movement. Especially with how close that is to the edge, I know I would probably cause issues trying to put in a butterfly there. Some of the overzealous butterfly keys I've seen were made of veneer and weren't even functional so those that you've seen may have just been for look.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use them as decoration, or to stabilize minor cracks. For deeper splits, the inlay should be fairly thick.


----------

